# NMC



## Angelmouse (Oct 3, 2008)

I want to join the NMC, I have emailed the them for a form about 2 weeks ago and have not heard from them yet anyone else had this problem? Should I try again?


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

There is a new secretary,so this is probably the reason.The new one is Mrs Anne Tomkins email [email protected] Hope this helps.


----------



## Angelmouse (Oct 3, 2008)

Fab! Thanks Sarahc


----------

